Ask HN: How to submit your product/Idea to productHunt? - newera2016
======
mekicha
Check out this link. It explains the process involved pretty well.
[https://help.producthunt.com/posting/how-to-post-a-
product](https://help.producthunt.com/posting/how-to-post-a-product)

